# Mattresses!



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Someone learn me about mattresses!
I've bought more than my fair share of them and they all seem to sag and get uncomfortable in a short time.
Any brand suggestions or overall hints when buying these over-priced slabs of spring and padding?
I really want to think the new foam beds would be good but I can't imagine them being cool, especially down here in NC where I was transplanted!
'Lil help please!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

good luck to you ! 
I have the same problem, they feel so good at the stores...... once home for a while it ends up the same as the last mattress.

waiting for input from others as well lol


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

Admittedly, I have not slept on one down South but I do not notice any difference as far as temperature is concerned. Additionally, I have not slept on a foam mattress for more than 5 days in a row. I did think they were really comfortable though.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Select Comfort or whatever that thing Paul Harvey talks about. The last mattress you'll ever buy. Like floating on air!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The quilted top tempurpedic mattress is cool and very comfortable.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Duckman1 said:


> Select Comfort or whatever that thing Paul Harvey talks about. The last mattress you'll ever buy. Like floating on air!


Been thinkig of getting one ..............how much for a King size??


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

i've got 2 bad discs and a Temper -Pedic space-age foam mattress---------all the hype is true!!...at least for me.....it's fine when it's hot (i don't have A/C)-------and it doesn't wear out like others, plus a 20 year guarantee.........my 2Cents---------jon


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

I have a Temper -Pedic space-age foam mattress and if you sleep on your back your fine but I always wind up on my sides and my shoulder hurt in the morning. But my wife sleeps on her sides and its just fine for her and won't anything else. Just my 2 cents


----------



## evil_opie (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll second the vote for Select Comfort Sleep Number. My wife and I have had our king size for 3 years now, great bed. A little pricey at $2700 but considering we had 3 beds prior to this one over the course of 15 years. Ours is showing no sign of wear, the independent adjustment is really nice. We bought ours with the zero percent for 24 month financing deal, pretty sweet. It also has the 30 day trial no questions asked return policy if you don't like it, but I doubt that will be the case. The worst part about it is that its rough to sleep anywhere else. selectcomfort.com 


Op


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

one thing that I have found that helps regular mattresses last little longer is to flip and turn the mattress every couple of months. I actually do it every time I change my sheets (every other week usually).

One time flip it side to side, next time rotate head to foot, repeat. It seems to help it from taking a permanent sag, etc.

My next bed will be a therupedic foam one though. slept on one at a bed and breakfast and it was the most comfortable bed I ever slept in. I have one of their pillows now and I have not gotten a kink in my neck in a couple of years since starting to use it. Prior to that it was a weekly occuracnce.

Hope this helps,
J-


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

If you bought from a reputable store and it is one of the name brands, Sealy, Serta, Simmons, etc, it should have some sort of warranty. I was about to shell out $800-$1000 on a new mattress 2 years ago when I was told about the warranty on Sealy mattresses. Before my wife and I got married 8 1/2 years ago we bought a new bedroom set at Fart Vann with a Sealy mattress. After about 7 years it began to sag and be uncomfortable. We went to another mattress place and started looking and the salesman ask what we had now. I told him Sealy and he said it should have a 10 year warranty and to go back to Art Vann and try to get it warrantied, honest salesman. The had all of the purchase info on the computer and said they would send someone out to look at it. They run a string across from corner to corner to check for sagging and measure the "sag". If it is a certain amount they will warranty the mattress. Our mattress qualified but the box springs didn't. They gave us $850 store credit. Keep in mind that you need to keep the mattress clean also for them to warranty it, no stains. We picked out another one that was within the $850 and it was comfortable for about a year but really sags with a big ridge down the middle now. The warranty man is going to be making a return visit soon after I check on the warranty of this one.

So I don't know where you can really find a quality mattress that is going to last but if you buy brand name with a warranty maybe you can keep getting a new one every few years. If they don't warranty it, I'm going to be looking it Select Comfort. 

Also many of the new pillow top mattresses are one sided and you can't flip them anymore.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Slept on one of the memory foam (spaceage) mattresses several times and always had sore shoulders and upper back when I woke up. Every time. To me, they are like sleeping in a hammock, on your back its fine, but on your sides or belly they are lousy. Have a 10 year old Spring Aire mattress that we wouldn't trade for anything. Very comfy.


----------

